
Supreme Court Rules for American Express in Swipe-Fee Antitrust Case - sidhanthp
https://www.wsj.com/articles/supreme-court-rules-for-american-express-in-swipe-fee-antitrust-case-1529936932
======
mikece
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17394019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17394019)

